
Go Ahead, Be (More) Spammy - wheels
http://continuations.com/post/3106558122/go-ahead-be-more-spammy
======
blhack
I don't know who wrote this, but...be more spammy on whose authority?
According to what metrics? A hunch?

If hacker news started emailing me every day telling me about HOT NEW
FEATURES! I probably never would have started using it.

